# Quick release skewers keep coming loose



## SS4life (Oct 15, 2004)

hi all. My commuter bike is set up with a rear wheel that has a QR skewer and the dang thing keeps sliding loose in the dropouts and ends up dropping the chain. The hub can't be converted to a bolt on. What options do I have? I don't want to put on a tensioner if I can avoid it and I don't want to drop any money into a new wheel. can anyone help me out here?


----------



## PinsNeedles (Aug 14, 2004)

*Hey Dan,*

Do you think something like a Surly tugnut like the one on my 1x1 would work ? I think if it or another brand would fit in the dropout the axle would stop slipping...
BTW, are you workin' thursday? we are trying to get a SS group ride in, the weather looks good. Check the Oregon board...
Later Dude,
Jefe'


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*comments*

1. check that the exposed ends of the axle are not wider than the dropout is thick. the axle ends should be ever so slightly shorter than the dropout width. if not, remedy by filing.
2. for a q/r to work well with horizontal dropouts, you need at least one of the following, and ideally, both:
A. serrated steel locknut faces. many boutique hubs, in an effort to save weight, use aluminum locknut faces -- the pieces that abut the inboard faces of the dropouts.
B. quick releases with steel ends, or more accurately, steel faces that contact the outboard faces of the dropouts (it doesn't matter if the rest of the ends are aluminum). Most every aftermarket boutique skewer sold today uses aluminum ends for weight savings. None of these will hold a wheel securely in a horizontal dropout, especially not if condition A. above is not met. For a q/r to work, you need the kind of steel-ended skewers that were used back when most all bikes had horizontal dropouts -- ones with steel ends that will bite into the dropout faces enough to hold.
Meet both conditions A. and B., tighten the q/r firmly and I will guarantee you the wheel will not slip.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

SS4life said:


> hi all. My commuter bike is set up with a rear wheel that has a QR skewer and the dang thing keeps sliding loose in the dropouts and ends up dropping the chain. The hub can't be converted to a bolt on. What options do I have? I don't want to put on a tensioner if I can avoid it and I don't want to drop any money into a new wheel. can anyone help me out here?


2 things to try, both of which I did as well. I use Supergo wheels w/ axles that can't be changed either. The steel QR is also a good idea, aluminum won't hold.

1) Change the axle to a bolt on from Nashbar. They're on sale too.

http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...rand=&sku=8197&storetype=&estoreid=&pagename=

2) Use a tensioner, like a Surly Tuggnut. It seems to work better for me than a BMX tensioner because it's more narrow. An MKS tug would work too.


----------



## DownHillFast (Dec 30, 2003)

oldskoolboarder said:


> 2 things to try, both of which I did as well. I use Supergo wheels w/ axles that can't be changed either. The steel QR is also a good idea, aluminum won't hold.
> 
> 1) Change the axle to a bolt on from Nashbar. They're on sale too.
> 
> ...


 I ordered the Nashbar bolt on skewer, and have not had a problem with slippage yet. I even ditched the tug nut.


----------



## max-a-mill (Apr 14, 2004)

i run my steamroller SS commuter with just a nashbar skewer; no tugging of the nuts needed....

i was having a problem with the old quick release skewer but since throwing on the nashbar and tightening her up all good, nothing but love!

if it was STILL slipping i might try some serrated washers before i threw down the money for a tensioner.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

*I should probably note...*

That I run a 130 mm hub on 135 mm dropout on my Il Pompino. That may be why the bolt on skewer alone wouldn't work. Or maybe my girlie muscles can't torque down that hex nut enough...


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*skewer facts*



oldskoolboarder said:


> That I run a 130 mm hub on 135 mm dropout on my Il Pompino. That may be why the bolt on skewer alone wouldn't work. Or maybe my girlie muscles can't torque down that hex nut enough...


A well designed (and many aren't) lever-type quick release will apply more clamping force than any bolt-on style skewer. A lever applies more force than a screw.
Re: Folks here who claim the solved their wheel slip problems when the ditched their lever-style skewer in favor of an allen-bolt style: That's because the lever-style skewer you abandoned was an aluminum-ended, poorly-designed piece of lightweight boutique overpriced crap.
If you use an old-school (and I hate that term, but there it is) steel-ended skewer like old Campy, old shitmano, old SunTour, or any of the many many clones based on the original Campy design, your SS or fixed gear wheel will not slip in horizontal dropouts, any more than the wheels of the generations of riders who use these skewers on their multi-speed road frames with horizontal dropouts had slippage problems.
There is nothing special about having only one rear cog that puts any more load on the axle than a multi-gear setup would.
It's all about the worthless boutique skewers that are sold nowadays, not a one of them that I have seen is up to the task of holding a wheel in a horizontal dropout. Conversely, pretty much any skewer you find from 15-20 or more years ago will hold your wheel securely with zero problems.
In summary: Those bolt-son skewers are not better, they are just better than the crappy skewers they replace.


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

oldskoolboarder said:


> That I run a 130 mm hub on 135 mm dropout on my Il Pompino. That may be why the bolt on skewer alone wouldn't work. Or maybe my girlie muscles can't torque down that hex nut enough...


I'm surprised he took this long to respond. Figures...


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

bulC said:


> Those bolt-son skewers are not better, they are just better than the crappy skewers they replace.


Ah, that clears it up.

Thanks,

B


----------



## aka brad (Dec 24, 2003)

*My brain is full; can I go home now?*



bulC said:


> In summary: Those bolt-son skewers are not better, they are just better than the crappy skewers they replace.


So the bolt on skewers "are" better if you have a crappy skewer  My head hurts now, thanks dude  .

1G1G, Brad


----------



## oldskoolboarder (Apr 16, 2004)

aka brad said:


> So the bolt on skewers "are" better if you have a crappy skewer  My head hurts now, thanks dude  .
> 
> 1G1G, Brad


No no, it's a bolt-son skewer. Must be some Japanese skewer.


----------

